# Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´



## Qeathcliff (20. Februar 2017)

*Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Hey,
Ich denke jeder hat mal sich gecrackter Software bedient, wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
Es gibt ja beispielsweise, natürlich nur ein Beispiel, Final Cut Pro X für 299€...
Gecracked gibt es die überall, wie sieht es aus?
Wurde irgendwer mal erwischt?
Meiner Meinung, kümmert sich die Police bzw. Kripo eher um Kinderpornographie und
"verschwenden" daher ihre Ressourcen nicht für gecoachte Software!

Beste Grüße
Qeathcliff


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Ganz ehrlich, wenn du deine 100 Beiträge zusammenbekommen willst, dann nutze einen der zahlreichen Ryzen Threads. Aber bitte geistreiche Beiträge 

Und um auf das Thema zu antworten, wer es in Zeiten von GOG/Steam sich noch antut, oder bei propitärer SW wie Photoshop stattdessen auf Open Source Varianten (hier GIMP) setzt, dem ist nichtmehr zu helfen (oder sollte zumindest eine VM verwenden)


----------



## DKK007 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Ich möchte mal schnell an §4.5 erinnern. Wenn hier also Anleitungen oder Links zu entsprechenden Seiten auftauchen, ist der Thread zu.


----------



## lunaticx (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Wie wäre es einfach für Software zu bezahlen die man verwendet. Dann brauchts auch nicht solche dämlichen Threads ?
Dann kommst du nicht in Kontakt mit den Behörden  und der Programmierer bekommt sogar Lohn für seine Arbeit ... ist ne WinWin-Situation ... stark was ?


----------



## keinnick (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*



Qeathcliff schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung, kümmert sich die Police bzw. Kripo eher um Kinderpornographie und
> "verschwenden" daher ihre Ressourcen nicht für gecoachte Software!


Du kannst es ja mal probieren und wirst dabei hoffentlich eines besseren belehrt.  Für Leistung, die man nutzt, auch zu bezahlen ist wohl bei einigen nicht mehr in Mode heutzutage.


----------



## Icephoen1x (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Ich kann verstehen das die Verlockung bestimmte Software zu cracken recht groß sein kann. Ich erinnere mich immer an eine Geschichte zu Cadsoft EAGLE, die an der Uni gerne erzählt wird. Wird in der uni verwendet aber eine Lizenz für privat kostet 500€, kein Wunder also, dass dieses massenhaft "gecrackt" wurde, indem die uni lizenz herausgegeben wurde...
Das Ende vom Lied: 2000€ Strafe für jeden illegalen Nutzer, die der Prof, der die Lizenz herausgegeben hatte, aufbringen musste.
Cracken macht Imo aktuell nicht mehr viel Sinn weil es für alles mittlerweile Freeware / OpenSource Alternativen gibt und Spiele nach nem Jahr sowieso nix mehr kosten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen?
Drei Jahre Knast


----------



## Laggy.NET (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Cracks funktionieren natürlich ausgezeichnet und Probleme gibts aus technischer Sicht selten. Photoshop und co lassen sich auf diversen Plattformen in der aktuellsten Version laden. Alles kein Problem.

Allerdings sollte man sich fragen, wozu?
Es gibt so viele Freeware und Open Source alternativen, die für den Privatgebrauch völlig ausreichend sind. Zudem bekommt man die Updates Problemlos aufgespielt. Bei illegalem Bezug kannst du dir erstmal das aktuelle Setup ziehen und nen Crack suchen. Wer tut sich das heute noch an?

Genauso bei Spielen. Keystores sei dank ist alles günstig zu haben und Updates kommen ohne mein Zutun bequem per Steam origin und co. manche Spiele bekommen dutzende Updates, wer will sich die Pakete da manuell von irgend welchen Seiten laden? 

Ich stimme zwar zu, dass gute Video editing software als open Source quasi nicht existent ist und hier die Verlockung illegaler Angebote in dem Bereich extrem hoch ist, aber es gibt eine extrem gute alternative, die nennt sich Davinci Resolve:
Blackmagic Design: DaVinci Resolve 12

Grundsätzlich ist der volle Funktionsumfang dieser ProfiSoftware kostenlos nutzbar. Einzig Filter wie Rauschunterdrückung und der Support für externes Filmequipment ist gestrichen. Die Bedienung und der Aufbau orientieren sich sehr stark an Adobe Premiere Pro.


----------



## amdahl (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen?
> Drei Jahre Knast



Sarkasmus?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*



amdahl schrieb:


> Sarkasmus?


Nein, ein entfernter Bekannter, der gecrackte Software in großem Stil  verkaufte. So ein Trottel....


----------



## amdahl (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Ach so, bei persönlicher Erfahrung dachte ich dass es dich direkt getroffen hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Da habe ich schon andere Dinge gesehen wie zb das kein Weiterkommen im Spiel möglich war, die Software instabil wird durch Sicherheitsupdates und Co und das die geliebten Cracks nur mit ganz bestimmten Versionen im Netz lauffähig sind.
Man tut sich keinen Gefallen damit und alles zu besitzen was man vielleicht nicht nutzt macht auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Schallrich (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Und mit ein wenig Glück fängt man sich irgendeine Schadsoftware.
Und dann kommen die Leute angerannt und wundern sich das der PC auf einmal spinnt.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, ein entfernter Bekannter, der gecrackte Software in großem Stil  verkaufte. So ein Trottel....



Wobei es da immer Unterschiede gibt, ob man da einfach nur Konsument ist, oder das ganze weiterverbreitet. In dem Fall war es ja sogar Gewerblich, wenn er damit Geld verdient.

 Zumal man auch Blöd ist, wenn man Geld für Cracks ausgibt, dann kann man auch gleich die Vollversion kaufen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Derjenige der aber z. B. 10 € für einen Uploaded Zugang besorgt, bekommt bestimmt mehr Spiele in einem Monat auf die Platte, als du für 10 € legal kaufen kannst.

So gesehen ist derjenige nicht blöd... eher wirtschaftlich orientiert.


----------



## Amon (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*



Schallrich schrieb:


> Und mit ein wenig Glück fängt man sich irgendeine Schadsoftware.
> Und dann kommen die Leute angerannt und wundern sich das der PC auf einmal spinnt.


Du musst dir die cracks ja auch aus vertrauenswürdiger Quelle holen. 😆

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly91 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Am Ende wundert man sich das es nicht richtig läuft, es Probleme gibt und man keine Updates beommt die doch Sicherheitsrelevant sein könnten. In dem Sinne einen schönen Abend. Es macht keinen Sinn, lieber einmal bezahlen als immer herumsch.... zu müssen und am Ende bekommt man noch ein weit höhere Strafe als die ganze Sache Wert ist. Der es nur haben will braucht es nicht, und der, der es wöchentlich nutzen kann, für den zahlt es sich aus dafür ein paar Taler zu investieren.


----------



## Amon (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Das ist eigentlich voll 90er. 😉

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Cracks aus vertrauenswürdigen Quellen, ja nee is klar
Generell lernt man auch etwas mehr zu schätzen was man kauft


----------



## Amon (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Cracks aus vertrauenswürdigen Quellen, ja nee is klar[emoji38]
> Generell lernt man auch etwas mehr zu schätzen was man kauft


Da gibts/gab es mal eine Seite die wahrscheinlich jeder kennt da ging das. Jetzt würde ich sowas auch nicht mehr machen weil es sich einfach nicht mehr lohnt.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Am Ende wundert man sich das es nicht richtig läuft, es Probleme gibt und man keine Updates beommt die doch Sicherheitsrelevant sein könnten. In dem Sinne einen schönen Abend. Es macht keinen Sinn, lieber einmal bezahlen als immer herumsch.... zu müssen und am Ende bekommt man noch ein weit höhere Strafe als die ganze Sache Wert ist. Der es nur haben will braucht es nicht, und der, der es wöchentlich nutzen kann, für den zahlt es sich aus dafür ein paar Taler zu investieren.



Wobei auch die richtigen Käufer vom Kopierschutz gegängelt werden.


----------



## keinnick (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*



Amon schrieb:


> Da gibts/gab es mal eine Seite die wahrscheinlich jeder kennt da ging das. Jetzt würde ich sowas auch nicht mehr machen weil es sich einfach nicht mehr lohnt.


Und wie hast Du das sichergestellt? Hast Du den Crack damals dekompiliert, um zu prüfen, ob der Crack Dir nicht irgendwas unterjubelt?


----------



## Amon (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Da mir nie was untergejubelt wurde ist deine Frage Makulatur. Außerdem hatte ich damals noch ganz andere Quellen, aber egal.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Ich habe mir selber nie irgendwas gezogen, egal ob Spiel oder sonst irgendwie Software.
Natürlich kenne ich ein Haufen Leute, die sowas machen, ich selbst habe aber stets aus moralischen Gründen drauf verzichtet.

Kenne auch einen, der musste mal für geklaute Musik ordentlich blechen.^^


----------



## Amon (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Wer jetzt noch bei dennganzen keyshops gecrackte Games zieht ist eh dumm. Das braucht heute wirklich niemand mehr.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Das "brauchte" vorher auch niemand. Einfach das nutzen, was man sich leisten kann. Oder kannst Du irgendwie begründen, warum Du Deine Spiele damals klauen "musstest"?


----------



## DKK007 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*



keinnick schrieb:


> Das "brauchte" vorher auch niemand. Einfach das nutzen, was man sich leisten kann. Oder kannst Du irgendwie begründen, warum Du Deine Spiele damals klauen "musstest"?



Weil man sie wegen FSK18 nicht kaufen durfte. 
Da blieb dann nur das Netz. Steam war damals noch nicht so verbreitet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Unter anderem, oder es war offiziell im Giftschrank und verboten


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Cracks aus vertrauenswürdigen Quellen, ja nee is klar
> Generell lernt man auch etwas mehr zu schätzen was man kauft



Wenn man es selber praktiziert. Früher in den 80ern als Schüler auf den sogenannten Home Computern da war das noch Volkssport. Aber Heute kauf ich auch lieber alles sicher ein.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil man sie wegen FSK18 nicht kaufen durfte.
> Da blieb dann nur das Netz. Steam war damals noch nicht so verbreitet.


Kehrseite: Steam verhindert widerum in DE indizierte Spiele auszuführen.^
Also wieder ein "Grund" für gecrackte Versionen, denn das scheint vielen leichter, als das Einrichten eines Accounts über VPN...


----------



## DataDino (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Gerade bei bestimmter Software ist es schon immer ein gewisser Zwiespalt. Vor allem dann, wenn man den Computer für fast alles nutzt. Videobearbeitung, Audioproduktion und Bearbeitung, Grafik, 3D usw. Gerade in den genannten Bereichen kann Software extrem teuer werden. Aber bei einigen Produkten gibt es mittlerweile neue Finanzierungsmodelle. Bei anderen kamen brauchbare und günstige Alternativen zu. Aber die Erfahrung zeigt, das wenn man Tools wirklich ausreizen möchte, in den meisten Fällen die kostenlosen Alternativen nicht so prickelnd sind.

The Gimp ist da schon nah an der teuren Konkurrenz dran. Aber auch hier sind Abstriche hinzunehmen. Vor allem bzgl. Performance.

*Aber um einmal ein paar Beispiele zu geben:*
*Photoshop*
Alternative: The GIMP (kostenfrei - OpenSource - Performance nicht vergleichbar und Workflow anders)
Originalpreis PS: Früher um die 999 €. Heute im Abo für nicht ganz 12 € im Monat zusammen mit Lightroom und wer die volle Adobe-Lutsche braucht bekommt für unter 60 € das komplette Programm mit Illustrator, InDesign, Dreamweaver, After Effects, Premiere Pro usw.

*MS Office*
Alternativen: OpenOffice, LibreOffice (OpenSource), WPS Office (Als Freeversion erhältlich), MS Office Online oder Google Docs (kostenloses RIA-Online Office)
Original: Wer nur Word-Dokumente bearbeiten will, ab und an eine Tabelle machen oder gelegentlich eine Präsentation, dem reicht für ca. 130 € die Home & Student Version. Aber dem würde auch eine der kostenlosen Alternativen reichen, wobei gerade was Formeln angeht die Kompatibilität zu MS Excel nie gesichert ist. Auch die Formatierungen klappen nicht immer. Wer aber auch Access oder ein DTP-Tool benötigt, müsste für eine Professional-Lizenz über 500 € hinblättern. Und wenn man die Tools auf mehreren Systemen benötigt, kann es richtig teuer werden. Office 365 bietet die ganzen Anwendungen in der Home-Edition für bis zu 5 Geräte an. Kostet bei Monatlicher Zahlung 10 € im Monat und bei Jahres-Abo auf den Monat gerechnet 7 €. Dafür bekommt man mit Word, Excel, Powerpoint, Outlook, Publisher, Access und OneNode Full das komplette Portfolio aller etablierten Anwendungen. Und ich persönlich finde den Workflow mit MS Office einfach genial und unschlagbar.

*Videobearbeitung
*Hier ist absolut wichtig, was man eigentlich genau benötigt. Normaler Videoschnitt und ein paar Übergänge bietet fast jede Videobearbeitung. Neben dem Windows Movie Maker gibt es noch OpenShot, Shotcut (beide OpenSource), diverse mit Adware vollgemüllte Freeware und schlechte Blender.
Wer aber mehr Möglichkeiten will, kann eigentlich nur noch das angesprochene Davinci oder Lightworks testen.
Bei den günstigen Alternativen ist extreme Vorsicht geboten! Bei Tools bis 80 € sind viele viele Mogelpackungen bei. Die dreisteste dieser Mogelpackungen war bisher Ashampoo MovieStudio Pro 2. Wenig Übergänge, sehr wenig Effekte, Texttools gab es kaum außer eines, wo man die Ausrichtung festlegen konnte und ... achja das wars schon. Und die Renderqualität war unter h.264 unter aller sau! Und das für knappe 60 €. Finger weg!!
Bei den Magix-Tools scheint es keine Reproduzierbare Performance und Stabilität zu geben. Recht empfindlich das ganze. Bei mir läuft es super und ich empfinde, das es sein Geld wert ist. Aber andere scheinen damit Probleme zu haben. 
Tipps: Wenn man auch Raster- sowie Vektorgrafiken bearbeitet und einen riesigen Umfang an Tools will, für den könnte sich das Adobe Creative Cloud Abo vielleicht sogar son lohnen. Man mietet sich damit für nicht ganz 60 € im Monat Tools im Wert von mehreren tausend €. Premiere Pro und AfterEffects dabei.
Wer kein Abo will, empfehle ich Vegas MovieStudio. Gibt es ab 50 €, wobei ich zur Platinum-Version greifen würde.
PS: Es ist von Magix übernommen worden. Trotzdem verwenden sie die alte Engine von Sony Creative weiter. Man kauft also kein VideoDeluxe mit Vegas-Namen!

Das könnte man ewig so weiter machen. Man bekommt gute Software für recht wenig Geld und auch wer ein paar professionellere Features benötigt, kann für recht wenig Geld an Profilösungen kommen. Man muss nur eben seinen eigenen Bedarf an Funktionen ermitteln, Software vergleichen und testen und wenn es passt entweder benutzen oder kaufen und dann benutzen. Denn im Gegensatz du Spielen gibt es für die meisten Programme Demo-Versionen. Sogar bei Adobe 

Man ist also nur auf Cracks angewiesen, wenn man zu geizig ist oder einfach viel zu viel will. Nur dann würde ich sogar den Weg gehen, zu verzichten, anstatt mir aus unseriösen Quellen irgendwelche Cracks zu laden. Man weiß nie, wer dahinter steckt und was in den Cracks eingearbeitet ist. Ich würde definitiv die Finger davon lassen. Es gibt so viele Alternativen und neue Finanzierungsmodelle. Software ist nicht mehr so teuer wie früher.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

In der Regel ist es die Sammelwut oder man will auch alles haben was xy hat egal ob man es braucht oder nicht.


----------



## Kusanar (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*



DataDino schrieb:


> Gerade bei bestimmter Software ist es schon immer ein gewisser Zwiespalt. Vor allem dann, wenn man den Computer für fast alles nutzt. Videobearbeitung, Audioproduktion und Bearbeitung, Grafik, 3D usw. Gerade in den genannten Bereichen kann Software extrem teuer werden. Aber bei einigen Produkten gibt es mittlerweile neue Finanzierungsmodelle. Bei anderen kamen brauchbare und günstige Alternativen zu. Aber die Erfahrung zeigt, das wenn man Tools wirklich ausreizen möchte, in den meisten Fällen die kostenlosen Alternativen nicht so prickelnd sind.



*Fotos: *Gimp + Darktable (oder für die Schnappschüsse aus dem Urlaub auch mal iPhoto ). Mir ist noch nix untergekommen, was ich vermissen würde. Gut, die ein oder andere Funktion vom PS gibt es in Gimp nicht. Aber das eine Mal im Monat, wo ich diese Funktion brauche, habe ich dann halt 5 Minuten länger Arbeit, so what? Habe bis CS3 mit Photoshop gearbeitet.
*
Office: *LibreOffice. Wüsste nicht wozu ich Scripting in meinen privaten Office-Dokumenten brauche, also auch schnurz ob das kompatibel mit VBA ist. Wer jetzt unbedingt Microsoft haben muss: Heimanwender kommen mit Word, Powerpoint und Excel aus, und da gibt es die Home & Student für 3 Rechner zum unschlagbaren Preis. Ohne monatlichen Obulus abzudrücken und bis zum St. Nimmerleins-Tag verwendbar...
Warum hier unter Office noch DTP und Access aka DB erwähnt werden, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz? Wer unbedingt noch DTP machen möchte, der ist mit Scribus auch sehr gut bedient (definitiv besser als mit Publisher (ürrrgs, würrrrrrg) und fast schon auf dem Niveau mit InDesign). Mit LittleCMS lässt sich sogar farbverbindlich arbeiten wie mit dem großen Bruder.
Hatte übrigens Office bis 2010 und Indesign CS3 in Verwendung. Jetzt auf Arbeit Office 365.

*Video:* Fehlt mir die Expertise. Aber laut anderen hier im Forum soll sich Davinci recht gut machen und reicht für den privaten Zweck locker aus. Hatte bisher auf Apple unter iMovie gearbeitet, den Magix-Müll kenne ich aus der Verwandschaft.


Ich weiß ja nicht, aber mir kommt es vor du möchtest eine Firma mit Software bestücken, oder reden wir hier schon noch vom Heimgebrauch?  Kommt mir langsam so vor wie die ganzen Hobby-Radrennfahrer, die in sauteuren, mit Werbung verpesteten Trikots auf ihren 6000-Euro-Fahrrädern durch die Gegend strampeln, als wären sie Erik Zabel persönlich...


@Topic: Also zu C64er-Zeiten wurde ja gecrackt wie blöde, aber in den letzten 10 Jahren war maximal der ein oder anderne No-CD-Crack nötig. Hatte bis dato noch keine Probleme damit... aber wie gesagt, ist schon länger her dass ich in die Verlegenheit kam.


----------



## DataDino (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, aber mir kommt es vor du möchtest eine Firma mit Software bestücken, oder reden wir hier schon noch vom Heimgebrauch?  Kommt mir langsam so vor wie die ganzen Hobby-Radrennfahrer, die in sauteuren, mit Werbung verpesteten Trikots auf ihren 6000-Euro-Fahrrädern durch die Gegend strampeln, als wären sie Erik Zabel persönlich...


Heimgebrauch ist ein relativer Begriff. Denn jeder arbeitet damit etwas anders. Und die Beispiele "Original" bezogen sich auf die Lieblings-Raubmordkopierware der Szene. Der ganz normale Anwender kommt mit den Alternativen bestimmt aus. Wer nur für sich selbst Dokumente bearbeitet kann gerne zu Libre- oder OpenOffice greifen. Dagegen spricht nichts. Und wer auf bestimmte Dinge verzichten kann oder damit klar kommt, das Filter teils deutlich länger rendern, dann ist auch The Gimp top. Aber im Grunde geht es ja in diesem Thread ums cracken von kostenpflichtiger (und meist auch sehr teurer) Software. Und das wird meist dann zum Thema, wenn die kostenlosen Alternativen nicht reichen, nicht gefallen oder garnicht erst getestet werden, weil XYZ gesagt hat, das sie Müll sind. Das Fazit ist am Ende immer, das man sich die Zeit nehmen sollte und die Produkte ruhig validieren muss. Wenn die Software ausreichend ist und sie ist günstig oder gar umsonst, passt doch alles. Wenn sie nicht passt scheut man bei den teureren Produkten, ob es alternative Finanzierungsmöglichkeiten gibt. Und zur Not hilft eine Lizenz der Vor- oder Vorvorgänger Version gebraucht.

Ich sehe es bei den ganzen Sturköpfen mittlerweile auch ganz drastisch. Wem selbst 12 € im Monat zu viel ist, weil er für das Resizen von Bildern unbedingt Photoshop und zwar nur Photoshop will, der soll es meinetwegen cracken und glücklich damit werden. Tipps dafür gibt es nicht und Verständnis bekommt er dafür auch keins. Oder das teure Vegas Pro, um seine Urlaubsvideos zu schneiden, obwohl es das Shotcut (für lau) genauso gut kann. Download, Crack und Keygen darf er sich selber suchen und ich bete dann dafür, das er es sich über Torrent oder veralteter Filesharingsoftware holt und dann gepackt wird. Ich diskutiere da nicht mehr. Entweder sie nehmen an, was ich dazu zu sagen habe, oder sie sollen sich selbst darum kümmern. Unterstützen tue ich das nicht. Oftmals kann man denen sagen was man will. Am Ende holen sie sich das "Original" trotzdem irgendwo illegal. Und je älter sie sind, umso sturer werden sie


----------



## Thoddeleru (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Hab noch einige ältere Spiele auf CD. Hatte auch bis vor wenigen Monaten keine vernünftige Internetverbindung, weshalb ich eben oft noch ältere Titel gespielt habe und auch noch spiele. Und da ich wenig Lust habe, jedes Mal die CD aus dem Regal zu fummeln und mir den Lärm des Laufwerks anzutun, habe ich die Spiele allesamt mit einem No-CD-Crack versehen. Ist also keine gecrackte Software im eigentlichen Sinne. Und ich hab die Spiele ja auch gekauft, also von daher 

Ansonsten gibt es ja über die Uni eine Menge Software (quasi) umsonst. Office 2016 gibts für 5€ für ein Jahr, andere Sachen komplett gratis. Hab aber auch sonst keine speziellen Anforderungen wie z.B. Bildbearbeitung. Da nehme ich dann einmal im Jahr irgendeine Freeware


----------



## -Jason- (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Ich hasse gecrackte Software. Ich versuche alle Programme zu kaufen (leider nicht immer möglich, siehe Adobe), oder auf Alternativen (Freeware) auszuweichen. Ich habe auch MS Office und Windows gekauft. Ich sehe es so: Wenn ich mit der Software ein Problem löse, dann hat es der Hersteller auch verdient Geld zu sehen.


----------



## fotoman (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*



DataDino schrieb:


> Man ist also nur auf Cracks angewiesen, wenn man zu geizig ist oder einfach viel zu viel will.


Man ist nur dann auf einen Crack angewiesen, wenn  der Hersteller den Support vollständig und endgültig eingestellt hat und auch keine kompatibele Nachfolgeversion existiert. Sonst gibt es für mich keinen  Grund, einen Crack nutzen zu müssen. Entweder bringt mir die Software irgendeinen Mehrwert, dann muss ich sie lagel erwerben. Oder der Mehrwert ist nicht groß genug oder nicht vorhanden, dann habe ich sie nicht zu nutzen.



DataDino schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Alternativen und neue Finanzierungsmodelle. Software ist nicht mehr so teuer wie früher.


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ein PS CS2 kann ich noch jahrzehntelang ohne Mehrkosten nutzen. Ein MS Office auch (gibt es zum Glück noch aktuell als Home+Student/Business Version ohne Abo). Jedenfalls so lange, wie die Aktivierung noch irgendwie funktioniert.

Bei Programmen, die ich nur noch im Abo-Modell bekomme, ist das nicht der Fall. Im Idealfall kann ich sie bei entsprechender Zahlung als aktuelle Zwangsupdateversion weiter nutzen (an den Update kommt man meist nicht vorbei, ob man will oder nicht). Stellt der Hersteller das Produkt ein und schaltet auch noch den Lizenzserver ab, ist es vorbei. Da hat man u.U. vorher 1000 Euro und mehr an Lizenzkosten für ein Lightroom-Abo gezahlt und hat dann nichts mehr. Weiternutzung ist mit großer Gnade noch als Read-Only zulässig/möglich, mehr aber auch nicht.



DataDino schrieb:


> Heimgebrauch ist ein relativer Begriff. Denn  jeder arbeitet damit etwas anders.


Genau so ist es, weshalb jeder  selber testen muss, ob er mit den passenden Produkten umgehen kann   oder sich doch lieber weniger Streß und u,U. mehr Freizeit durch ein  paar Euro erkauft. "Schön" finde ich dabei Demos von Kaufprogrammen, die sich  nicht ohne Tricks in einer VM testen lassen. Sowas ist bei mir sofort  unten durch.



Kusanar schrieb:


> *Fotos: *Gimp + Darktable (oder für die Schnappschüsse aus dem Urlaub auch mal iPhoto ).  Mir ist noch nix untergekommen, was ich vermissen würde.


Mir  reicht da schon die Bedienung von Gimp und die "tolle" Einstellung der  Entwickler von Darktable, & Windows, um lieber zu anderen Programmen  zu greifen. Da nutze ich lieber Nikon NX-D und PS Elemenes (inkl. das abgespeckten ACR, für ein  paar Euro) anstatt mir irgendwo eine alte Version von Darktable für  Windows zu suchen oder das ganze mit riesigem Einarbeitungsaufwand  selber zu compilieren. Windows ist zwingend, da Linux auf meinen Tablets  nicht läuft.



DataDino schrieb:


> *Office: *LibreOffice.  Wüsste nicht wozu ich Scripting in meinen privaten Office-Dokumenten  brauche, also auch schnurz ob das kompatibel mit VBA ist.


Das  mag bei dir durchaus sein, andere nutzen es halt, und da ist es schlicht  lästig, wenn man sein gesamtes Wissen über Google konvertieren muss,  weil im OpenSource Bereich die Maxime lautet, nichts zu MS kompatibel  halten zu dürfen.

Und wehe, ich muss mit LibreOffice ein  zugesendetes Word-Formular oder ein auf der Arbeit erstelltes Word-File  bearbeiten. Von vollkommen falscher Formatierung über nicht  unterstützte, für mich seit 10 jahren grundlegend benötigte Funktionen  (keine Makros) bis hin zum einfachen Absturz, wenn das Dokuemt mal ein  paar Seiten hat, ist immer wieder alles dabei. Spätestens bei der  zweiten Rückkonvertierung nach DOC/DOCX ist das Dokument reif für den  Mülleimer.

Dann lieber ein Home+Student oder Home+Business und  ich finde alles so, wie ich es auf der Arbeit auch gewohnt bin. Meine  Freizeit ist es mir wert.

Eine echte Alternative zu OneNote hat  auch noch keiner im OS-Bereich entwickelt. Das liegt wohl auch daran, dass Linux  auf Touch-Geräten schlicht nicht vernünftig läuft und sich die User dann mit Android zufrieden geben.

Im Bereich  Video bin ich zu lange raus, da genügen mir mittlerweile OS-Programme.  Und im Bereich Entwicklung bin ich sehr froh, dass ich VisualStudio aus  der beruflichen MSDN-Lizenz auch privat nutzen darf. Obwohl mir die Express-Versionen mittlerweile auch ausreichen würden.


----------



## ric84 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Ich persönlich bin den heutigen Cracks oder Keygens eher sehr skeptisch gegenüber. Klar hatte ich bis vor wenigen Jahren auch noch so einige Programme und Spiele als "Sicherheitskopie". Aber im Zuge der totalen Globalisierung durch das Internet, sodass die Anzahl an Viren, Backdoors usw stetig stieg, hatte ich immer mehr Probleme mit den Cracks. Mein Privatleben, Rechnerperformance und Daten sind mir wichtiger als mit nem Crack Geld zu sparen.

Im Zuge dessen habe ich de facto eigentlich nur noch original Software. Die heutigen Spieleplattformen sind attraktiver denn je und auf Ebay gibt es immer günstigere Volumen Lizenzen, z.b. für MS Office 2013, samt Outlook und co für gerade 35 Euro.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Vor Jahren waren Games ja noch nicht so Besitzergreifend so das man bequem Dutzende auf der Platte hatte und dort war ein NoCD Crack natürlich geil wenn man nicht erst im Regal das Spiel suchen musste.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Es gab mal eine tolle Software, hieß CadSoft Eagle. Ich besitze auch eine legale Lizenz davon, Laufzeit = unbegrenz und hat mich damals 166€ gekostet. Die Lizenz ist verwendbar innerhalb vom Major-Release. Nun hat man CadSoft aber an Autodesk verkauft. Das erste was sie dann gemacht haben, ist Lizeenz zu ändern. Nun kann man Eagle nur als "Subscription" "kaufen", für $100 im Jahr. Sorry, aber das ist Bullshit.

Also, darf ich mich nach einer neuen EDA-Software umschauen. Im Moment schile ich in Richtung Altium...

Bei den IDEs setze ich auch lieber auf bewährte Tools, wie VS oder Eclipse oder herstellerspezifische IDEs (CodeRed beispielsweise).


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*



-Jason- schrieb:


> Ich hasse gecrackte Software. Ich versuche alle Programme zu kaufen (leider nicht immer möglich, siehe Adobe), oder auf Alternativen (Freeware) auszuweichen. Ich habe auch MS Office und Windows gekauft. Ich sehe es so: Wenn ich mit der Software ein Problem löse, dann hat es der Hersteller auch verdient Geld zu sehen.



Wobei da das Problem ist, das es kaum noch Demo gibt. Wenn man also mal ein einmaliges Problem hat, weiß man nicht, ob einem die angebotene Software da hilft.


----------



## Jolly91 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit gecrackter Software? ^^´*

Man kann ja auch jede Software testen bevor man diese kauft. Nicht das man Premiere Pro kauft und am Ende feststellt, das tolle Programm kann mit XAVC-S nichts anfangen.


----------

